# MISC | Create your own airlines



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Seeing as how aviation news is a bit slow these days due to the pandemic..
lets have a bit of fun.

Inspired by the various airline sim video games like Aerobiz..

If you could create your own airline..

1. What airport would you make your hub? 
2. Where would your operations be
3. What kind of livery would you use?
4. What aircraft would you use?
5. What era (modern as in now? how about a historical era such as the 80s?)


----------

